# Tri Power Fuel Filter and Bracket



## timmyg (Jan 2, 2012)

I ordered and received from Ames Pontiac, the Blue AC Fuel Filter and the Bracket that is the original style Fuel Filter and Bracket for the Tri Power set up. The car did not have them on it when I bought the car. I guess it had been removed or lost over the years.There was a regular generic fuel filter that was placed inline on the Fuel Line. Could someone tell me where this bracket and Filter mount:confused. The Bracket has two holes in it, but they are quite small and I am unable to figure out what this Bracket would attach to. Any help or a picture of this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

bracket mounted on top of front carb.


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

Bracket shown attached to front carb without the filter in it:









Lars


----------



## timmyg (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks guys. I appreciate the help. The bracket and filter look really good mounted where they are supposed to be.
Timmy


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Anyone ever figure out a 3/8" fuel filter that will work in place of the stock unit ? Repo. is like 30 bucks ., seems high for a Chinese item .


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

Not sure what year or type pontiac you are talking about, but on my 65GTO the fuel filter is located here on this picture


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

fuel filter bracket mounted on front carb is 1966. the65gto's picture is correct for 1965.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

allpawl, the generic cad plated ones are at NAPA, etc for about $10. I squirreled away several of the blue GF61's 30 years ago when I got them for $3 apiece. I'm on my last one now. Next time I change it, it will probably be with a generic.....I'm a "drive it" guy more than a "show" guy. And I'm CHEAP.


----------



## JNYBOY (Sep 28, 2017)

66' Tri-Power with an inline AC GF 98 Fuel Filter, located near the front carb, drivers side.... The offset from center, tap, is for a breather. On mine, I tried pulling on the breather hose, which goes down near the water pump and beyond, it appears, and it is either stuck in a pinch point down there somewhere, or it is attached to something or somewhere. Any info on this would be appreciated, as I'm not sure of its intended destination....HELP !!


----------

